# What goes with bolognese sauce other than pasta?



## fairyhedgehog

I've got the ingredients to make bolognese sauce but last time I tried pasta it wasn't great for my BG.

What can I put with it that isn't spaghetti? Or can I just eat it on it's own?


----------



## Robin

fairyhedgehog said:


> I've got the ingredients to make bolognese sauce but last time I tried pasta it wasn't great for my BG.
> 
> What can I put with it that isn't spaghetti? Or can I just eat it on it's own?


Put slices of roasted aubergine with it and call it a beef moussaka! (or courgette, to get even further away from its Greek origins)


----------



## fairyhedgehog

Robin said:


> Put slices of roasted aubergine with it and call it a beef moussaka! (or courgette, to get even further away from its Greek origins)


That's a great idea! Thank you!


----------



## Copepod

I've seen photos in magazines of courgetti - courgettes cut into thin spiral strips. Would that work?


----------



## clive555555

If you're brave, I use boiled cabbage,???


----------



## Mark Parrott

I had bolognese the other night with courgetti.  I have had it stuffed in an aubergine or just with salad.


----------



## fairyhedgehog

Thanks, everyone. My husband would probably love the cabbage idea, but I think I favour the courgetti or moussaka ideas, maybe with some salad!


----------



## Radders

I sometimes have mung bean and edamame spaghetti, or just normal veg like broccoli, cauliflower, green beans etc.


----------



## fairyhedgehog

Radders said:


> I sometimes have mung bean and edamame spaghetti, or just normal veg like broccoli, cauliflower, green beans etc.



I don't like mung beans or edamame but I love broccoli, cauliflower, and green beans so that could work!


----------



## Flakie

I have had it tonight on a bed of salad in a bowl. It was lovely.


----------



## SB2015

Courgette is a good replacement, and you could go 50/50 to start with if it seems a step too far.


----------



## fairyhedgehog

On salad sounds delicious.

I could try courgette, but whatever I do won't involve pasta. Not right now, anyway. Maybe when everything has settled down, assuming it does, I'll be able to handle small amounts of pasta.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I avoided pasta since diagnosis so really didn't know how it would affect me anyway.  That was until I had a pasta dish on holiday this year.  It was free, so had to try it.  Sent my BG through the roof!


----------



## fairyhedgehog

Mark Parrott said:


> I avoided pasta since diagnosis so really didn't know how it would affect me anyway.  That was until I had a pasta dish on holiday this year.  It was free, so had to try it.  Sent my BG through the roof!



I tried a small helping of pasta fairly early on to see what would happen and it raised my BG more than anything else had. I hate to think what I was doing to my BG before diagnosis - I was eating whole heaping platefuls of the stuff!


----------



## chaoticcar

I cook mushrooms and courgette in butter and eat my Bolognese on top of them or have caulli bolly cooking the caulli in small florettes along with husbands spaghetti ( saves washing up ) !
   CAROL


----------



## fairyhedgehog

Wha


chaoticcar said:


> I cook mushrooms and courgette in butter and eat my Bolognese on top of them or have caulli bolly cooking the caulli in small florettes along with husbands spaghetti ( saves washing up ) !
> CAROL


What's cauli bolli?


----------



## chaoticcar

Bolognese with cauliflower instead of spaghetti Bolognese (spag bol )!
   CAROL


----------



## Beck S

Mark Parrott said:


> I avoided pasta since diagnosis so really didn't know how it would affect me anyway.  That was until I had a pasta dish on holiday this year.  It was free, so had to try it.  Sent my BG through the roof!


As a related thought, do you think that the body gets used to not having pasta for so long, that if you do have it you react more?


----------



## fairyhedgehog

chaoticcar said:


> Bolognese with cauliflower instead of spaghetti Bolognese (spag bol )!
> CAROL


Oh right! I thought you were talking about a special way of cooking pasta and cauli so they don't get mixed up! Silly me.


----------



## fairyhedgehog

Beck S said:


> As a related thought, do you think that the body gets used to not having pasta for so long, that if you do have it you react more?



I doubt it. I tested myself with pasta quite early on and found that I reacted badly.

I was hoping it would work the other way, so that with losing 10lbs in weight and being hopefully more active my body would be able to cope better with carbs. I haven't tested it yet though!


----------



## Beck S

fairyhedgehog said:


> I doubt it. I tested myself with pasta quite early on and found that I reacted badly.
> 
> I was hoping it would work the other way, so that with losing 10lbs in weight and being hopefully more active my body would be able to cope better with carbs. I haven't tested it yet though!


That's my other hope.  I haven't had pasta or rice since my diagnosis and I love both, so I'm hoping my body doesn't just get to a point where it rejects it completely - I want to get to a point where I can have it sometimes without worrying.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Since losing weight, I can definitely handle rice better.  Pasta doesn't send me into double figures, but pretty damn close.


----------



## fairyhedgehog

Mark Parrott said:


> Since losing weight, I can definitely handle rice better.  Pasta doesn't send me into double figures, but pretty damn close.


I got close to double figures yesterday with one extra slice of Vogel toast (two instead of one) and a satsuma. I've still obviously got a way to go.


----------



## Greymouser

Tesco do a pack of frozen bubble and squeak,  12 in a pack and about 3g of carbs each, for £1. I like them as they do not seem to affect my BS much and they replace rice/pasta, when I have stuff like chilli or bolognese.


----------



## MikeTurin

"This is heavy" Or it's a really quick dish that even a student alone could make.
Make it a frittata http://ricette.donnamoderna.com/frittata-al-ragu
Mix it with eggs and cook both sides. 
Or you could do some wheat-free omelette and make "cannelloni alla bolognese" using the omelette instead of cannelloni. 
Disclaimer: I haven't acually never eaten them, but I think they should work. The recipe I use dor omelette is a bit different but I preferred to share a similar recipe .
The first recipe of the omelette filling, without sopressata and using buffalo mozzarella, is quite good. 
By the way in Italy this recipe is called Omelette alla Caprese https://wellnessmama.com/2705/caprese-omelet/


----------



## weecee

Yes big chunks of veg or you could try prawns or scallops if you feel like a treat


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi fairyhedgehog ~ I fill peppers with cooked bol sauce then pop them in the oven for 25-30mins. Tasty.


----------



## Blue flash

fairyhedgehog said:


> I've got the ingredients to make bolognese sauce but last time I tried pasta it wasn't great for my BG.
> 
> What can I put with it that isn't spaghetti? Or can I just eat it on it's own?



Green beans are awesome, I loved tomatoe and green beens even before this new low carb.


----------



## Jamiesamp

there was a recpice for lesangea i saw with leaks


----------



## Blue flash

Make lasagna using Staffordshire oatcakes, they fit perfectly in quiche dish


----------



## Dave W

Just about any crisp or firm veg, particular veg that can be spiralised.


----------



## Wirrallass

fairyhedgehog said:


> I've got the ingredients to make bolognese sauce but last time I tried pasta it wasn't great for my BG.
> 
> What can I put with it that isn't spaghetti? Or can I just eat it on it's own?


Of course you can eat bol on its own but then you could also add fresh green veggies or  veggies of your choice. Have you've tried butternut squash chips with bol ~  I made butternut squash chips with my meal this evening ~ parboiled them first then put them in the oven for 35mins & served with baked cod cooked in chopped tomatoes & red onion. Another way you could eat bol is cauliflower rice ~ and as already mentioned above fill peppers with cooked bol sauce and serve with salad.


----------



## Beck S

You could do a chicken bake - some chicken breast, add in some veg, cover in sauce and some grated cheese on the top and bake it.  Would be quite nice.


----------



## Browser

Beck S said:


> That's my other hope.  I haven't had pasta or rice since my diagnosis and I love both, so I'm hoping my body doesn't just get to a point where it rejects it completely - I want to get to a point where I can have it sometimes without worrying.



I find small portions of wholemeal pasta and brown rice are ok.


----------



## PhoebeC

I love it in a baked potato!


----------



## Mark Parrott

PhoebeC said:


> I love it in a baked potato!


So would I if I could tolerate the damn things.  Even with loads of butter & cheese, still spike too high.


----------



## Beck S

Browser said:


> I find small portions of wholemeal pasta and brown rice are ok.


I have plans to experiment with some wholemeal pasta - I have some in the cupboard, I'm just a bit weary of it at the moment.  But as pasta's got a low GI, I'm hoping that I can tolerate some.  As I've discovered a portion is considered to be two tablespoons of cooked pasta, I may stare at it with contempt the first time!


----------



## Browser

Beck S said:


> I have plans to experiment with some wholemeal pasta - I have some in the cupboard, I'm just a bit weary of it at the moment.  But as pasta's got a low GI, I'm hoping that I can tolerate some.  As I've discovered a portion is considered to be two tablespoons of cooked pasta, I may stare at it with contempt the first time!


I can tolerate 45gms dry weight of wholemeal pasta.


----------



## mikeyB

Being Type 1, pasta isn’t much of a problem, but I have to say bolognese sauce is only ever served with Tagliatelle in Italy, not spaghetti. Oddly, Tagliatelle doesn’t raise my BG as much as spaghetti. Can’t figure out why. Any ideas?


----------



## Browser

mikeyB said:


> Being Type 1, pasta isn’t much of a problem, but I have to say bolognese sauce is only ever served with Tagliatelle in Italy, not spaghetti. Oddly, Tagliatelle doesn’t raise my BG as much as spaghetti. Can’t figure out why. Any ideas?



No idea why different types of pasta should have different effects but I find that fairly small portions (45gms dry weight) of wholemeal pasta is tolerable. Funny feeling I’m repeating myself here.


----------



## Radders

mikeyB said:


> Being Type 1, pasta isn’t much of a problem, but I have to say bolognese sauce is only ever served with Tagliatelle in Italy, not spaghetti. Oddly, Tagliatelle doesn’t raise my BG as much as spaghetti. Can’t figure out why. Any ideas?


I wonder if rolling it compresses it and makes it slower to digest?


----------



## MikeTurin

@mikeyB
http://www.barillafoodservice.co.uk.../egg-pasta/long-nests/tagliatelle-neutra.html
https://www.barilla.com/it-it/prodotti/pasta/emiliane-barilla/tagliatelle-all-uovo-500-g

I have noticed it too.
Because tagliatelle are made with eggs, even industrial ones. I suppose also the wheat composition is different.
Be aware that for instance UK and Italy, industrial made recipes could be different too.
And if you have time, wholegrain wheat, eggs, water salt, rolling pin and tagliatelle machine: http://www.imperia.com/english/ipasta_le.htm#stop , you can make it at the moment and make a wholegrain version!


----------

